# Mandatory Bowhunter Ed. on the Wasatch?



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

[Note: Eliminating any sort of special requirement for the Wasatch extended hunt isn't an option. Private property owners, homeowners, cities and counties within the extended hunt boundaries have vested interests and concerns that must be addressed in order for this special hunt to continue.]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it does not matter what they do. the same crap will still happen. intell they get protaling it and catch the SOB and take away there hunting away from them on the front.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I voted for leave it as is. Because making an archery ed course mandatory doesn't help change the idiots who are going to be idiots. 

However, If there were an incentive. Like closing the front on October 30th and only those with a certified bowhunter ed course beyond the current ethics course could hunt the november december time frames, and wave the ethics course for those who have completed it. I would support that. But, leave the current ethics course in place for those who want to hunt until october.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

truemule said:


> I voted for leave it as is. Because making an archery ed course mandatory doesn't help change the idiots who are going to be idiots.
> 
> However, If there were an incentive. Like closing the front on October 30th and only those with a certified bowhunter ed course beyond the current ethics course could hunt the november december time frames, and wave the ethics course for those who have completed it. I would support that. But, leave the current ethics course in place for those who want to hunt until october.


I could back an idea similar to this. I think no matter what you do enforcement is the issue. I know I could kill a deer on the front and no one would know I had done it. Hell I could kill a bunch of does and no one would know. I had a whole doe in my pack last year and when I stopped to talk with another hunter I mentioned I had killed a deer and he said "oh so you are going back for help to get it out" and I said nope its right here in my pack. I just think nothing is going to stop the idiots. A 10 hour class isn't going to change a lifetime of bad ethics that should have been passed on by a responsible mentor.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Do you think making a mandatory ethics class is going to change the minds of the people trying to shut down the hunt??? We need to see more fish and game officers in the field. Why is it the only time you do see one is because someone has made a complaint?? The class or course is not going to change the way people act. Talking them to jail and punishing them will!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am 100% in favor of it Finn, if we as bow hunters are going to reap the 'perks' of hunting all those extra days, we should be willing to take a course to improve the experience by ALL on the extended. As long as it is for the extended, and NOT for archers during the regular archery season you have my support.


----------



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

what are hunters doing that is cause for all this talk?


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Enforcement is the only way to stop all the nonsence. I have hunted alot on this extended hunt over the last 10+ years and the only time I have ever been checked was last year in Brigham. What really blew me away was he only wanted to see my extended ethics tag. I had to volunteer my deer tag. I was parked by a wood fence that says no atv's beyond this point. I was glassing when he rolled up and I talked to him about the 4 wheeler tracks that go around the fence on both sides then go right on into the draw. I commented that they should come up and bury some spikes in the ground to puncture tires when guys go around and he said "yea, some guys just don't care about signs, they go up in here all the time". I thought well if you guys know they are up here why aren't you sitting here waiting for them to come down?? I know those officers are stretched pretty thin but come on guys get out there!!! Seems like they spend all their time in the duck marsh for opening day, then just forget it until next year.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

What makes an idiot, less of an idiot???? How 'bout some education? Sure there will always be the bad apples, but I think there would be a huge difference made if there was more educated hunters in the field. I consider myself a pretty smart kid, but I have done some stupid stuff simply because I didn't know better. When my mistakes are pointed out to me I am more likely to not commit them again. 

Anything I need to do to make this unit stay open for another century, be it educational or sexual in nature, I will do it!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I think they need to make it more difficult, with answers that require more actual thinking than the ones they have now. I'm sorry but it sickens me that the kid working nights at Wendy's had to take a tougher test to get his food handlers permit than the circus performers that attend the wasatch front exteded archery zone. 

I also think (and this is going to be met with resistance I'm sure) that there should be a nominal fee to take the course, and if you fail, you have to pay again to retake it. The funds should be allocated 100% to pay for law enforcement specifically assigned to patrol the extended hunts, because this is an area with a lot of other non-hunting uses, and it makes me sick to think how much of the non hunting public gets to see the lowest common denominator in action and use those poor examples to make up their mind about hunting.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh how I long for the good ol days... 

Back when I first started hunting the front in the late 70's early 80's, you would never see a soul, the deer were there, but the crowds were not. The non hunting hiker population was a LOT lower too.

Now we've got hotshots making movies about it, folks printing "Wasatch Big Buck" calenders, people guiding trying to make a buck, ski resort condos going in like cord wood, ten times the hikers bikers and flower sniffers, and you can't go anywhere up there without running into other guys chasing the same deer you are. Hell, I've even got guys hanging tree stands within 100 yards of my tree stands. And I won't even go into the complete morons that seem to come out of the woodwork when a good snow storm hits! _"Git yer bow Cooter, the bucks are gonna be right down on the roads!" _

It's still my favorite place to hunt but it sure is a zoo sometimes.

Education is the answer but you've got to make it harder to pass the test. Also, if you're caught breaking the rules, you don't hunt the front any more.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Great post tex !


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh how I long for those days to where you could knock a girl over the head and drag her back to your cave! 

Unfortunately we are a growing society and we seem to multiply every year and in return you have fathers taking there familys out enjoying the outdoors as your father and mine did. I take that back its not unfortunate its great to see familys out hunting together enjoying a sons or daughters first harvest. 

I remember shooting my first compound bow with no sights and using arrows I bought from the army navy store and shooting satellite blades. The archery Industry has made a huge jump over the decades with todays bows shooting 300 feet per second new style hunting tips that are out of this world you got sights that go up to 100 yards+ triggers, loops, range finders with slope angles you name It the Industry has It or Is working on It. I have read some post on here about long distance archery shooting and people want to blame the hunter and so be It but who Is making these bows that shoot 300 feet per second, Its not the hunter the Industries are. I dont care what sport you are doing you will ALWAYS have people that will push the limits on there sport. Muzzle loaders are the same way as Is rifles but I dont here much about that. Take a look @ motocross, If there was nobody doing flips In the air or snowmobilers dropping 100' cornices It would be pretty boring, Im still waiting to see the game of checkers become all edgy and freestyle!! 

I have never meet you Tex, but you seem like a pretty good guy and I respect that you use traditional archey equipment and harvest animals. As far as the guys making videos, Hunting Tips, calendars, I think If we could all make an extra dollar doing what we love we would do it!!!

I read the post about Utahs Archery Center and It made me wonder If some of these People own ther own comany how they would feel about someone going onto a forum and slamming there company. Dont get me wrong everyone has a right to there opinion but this Is someones lively hood here! Times are tough right now for alot of people and I dont think this kind of advertising would help any one out. 

I guess the bottom line is, time does not stand still you can embrace the past or be part of the evolving future In hunting or whatever your Into. The old cliche yesterdays homeruns are not winning todays ball games. Kind of a lame saying but hopefully you get the Idea. 

Oh yeah, the question about the front, whatever It takes to keep this outstanding hunt to remain, Im In and thanks for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I am in favor of leaving the things the way they are. I say the course right now is all you need to remind yourself to not do something stupid. 

However there are stupid people among us that no matter what you do something they will always break the rules. I say punish these guys harder. Fine them big time. Take their hunting privileges away for 5 years if they do something stupid.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

More rules only keep the honest guys honest. Punish the offenders!!!!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I would like to see hunters banned from the front. Trespass 2-3 year ban. Etc. If it is bad enough then 86 em. Archery ethic course as well as a harder test, that changes year to year would be my vote. Also how about having to volenteer a certain amount of time in order to receive this great privillage. Having to volenteer would most certainly get rid of the unhonest people immediatley, they would not know about it until hunting season so they would miss out for the first year at least. Habitat work, highway clean up, help land owners along the front would benefit everyone involved with the front.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

As a Bowhunter Education Instructor, I would say this, While a mandatory Bow Ed class is a very cool idea, We do not have near the instructor base to cover the demand that would create. What I personally would like to see is that a Bow Ed class take the place of the yearly Ethics course. The ethics course right now is pretty simple to pass. With bow Ed, you do not change character, but at least for a few hours we get to talk about ethics and discuss ways we can improve our behavior in the field. My vote for the above options is to make a 1 time more difficult ethics course. Or keep it as is but allow Bow ed to take the place of the yearly "test"

Great subject.

Chad


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Good point Chad. But I remember when taking the course a bunch of us....well me and Finn wanted to do the extra work to become elligale to teach the course. I am sure there are plenty of others that would like to also. I still like the idea of mandatory bow ed class, yearly test (changing yearly) and 2-3 hours of volenteer work on the Wasatch or the area you would be hunting the extended.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

jhunter said:


> More rules only keep the honest guys honest. Punish the offenders!!!!


That's a novel idea :shock: ; but it doesn't get the support it needs or deserves, they just keep adding rules, classes, and courses for the honest people.

I voted leave it like it is.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Hogan,

Maybe it is time for a new instructors course. Well, after the general archery season?? We could definitely use more instructors. Let's talk after the hunts get underway okay?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Deal. Good luck on your hunts, may your arrow fly true.


----------

